# New parent and grandparent visa programme to launch in Canada before end of January



## Mazhar8710

Hi, can anyone help, my 485 visa is expiring 4 December 2019,i can get admission next February intake 2020 in university by extending my Student visa, as my visa expires in December, it will OK or will issue to get late admission by immigration. Thanks for advance


----------

